# Blackwattle Bay Tuesday 29 May - and a little history



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

you are a 'font ' of information occy !! 8)


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Great reading, thanks occy, next time Im in Sydney I will shoot you a pm and maybe you can google up the present day equivalent of Blackwattle bay, Im sure if you post a nite time trip, plenty will attend...kayakless of coarse but armed with stubby holders maybe! :lol: :lol: 
Love the history stuff...keep it coming


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy keep these history snippets coming mate as I thoroughly enjoy them, having similar interests.

Doing my family tree found my grandfather [dad's side] was a ships engineer and lost on the north coast run after his ship foundered about 1900-1910, but I hit a brick wall in my research for details


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Occy, really interesting read!!


----------

